# Cross-pollination: Giant TCR for Look trade?



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Hopefully this isn't a duplicate post (had a connectivity issue).

I've got a 2004 Giant TCR. Looks just like the TCR 1 (gloss, blue accents) but doesn't have the "1" after "Composite". I bought it brand-new less than a month ago. It has parts from the 2005 TCR 1 I'd ordered (the frame had a manufacturing defect, so the parts went on the '04 frame). Ultegra 10, FSA carbon cranks, carbon callipers, Ksyrium Elite wheels, FSA carbon post with setback.

It's a great bike but maybe a little "racy" for me. I think I've caught the Look bug. I realize most of you are happy with your Looks and wouldn't be caught dead with a TCR but thought it was worth a try. If interested, please email me at [email protected].

Thanks!

R.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Dude;*



rcnute said:


> Hopefully this isn't a duplicate post (had a connectivity issue).
> 
> I've got a 2004 Giant TCR. Looks just like the TCR 1 (gloss, blue accents) but doesn't have the "1" after "Composite". I bought it brand-new less than a month ago. It has parts from the 2005 TCR 1 I'd ordered (the frame had a manufacturing defect, so the parts went on the '04 frame). Ultegra 10, FSA carbon cranks, carbon callipers, Ksyrium Elite wheels, FSA carbon post with setback.
> 
> ...


Use the RBR classifieds if you want to sell it. That's what they're for. Support the site. Be warned, once you have a Look, you won't go back to anything else!


----------

